# Skylake Gaming Pc ca. 1300€ für die nächsten 4-5 Jahre



## Blubbaa123 (27. Januar 2016)

*Skylake Gaming Pc ca. 1300€ für die nächsten 4-5 Jahre*

Hallo liebe Community,

ich habe mir überlegt doch ein paar mehr Euros in einen Pc zu investieren(vorher 800€ Pc), um auf dem neuestem Stand in die Zukunft zu steppen. Dieser soll die nächsten 5 Jahre halten, mit ggf. GPU Aufwertung.
Mein neues Setup sieht wie folgt aus:

https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...221f2fbfbc2fdcbf2cec50fd5699d760ac419b2d3f37f

Jetzt möchte ich eure Meinungen hören. Wahrscheinlich schreien jetzt einige auf, warum  einen 3000er RAM und keinen 2400er, Skylake bringt keine Leistungssprünge usw. Ich habe mich im Netz erkundigt und habe dort zum Skylake Prozessor gelesen, dass er sehr wohl von hoher Taktung des RAMs profitiert, anders wie bei der Haswell Generation. Zu der Entscheidung warum teure Skylake CPU, ganz einfach man weiss nie was die neuen Spiele an Hardware fressen und ob da eine größere CPU vielleicht mehr bringt.
Kann sein, dass ich falsch liege, deshalb soll hier erstmal ein wenig diskutiert werden.

Liebe Grüße
Blubbaa


----------



## firewalker2k (27. Januar 2016)

Hallo,

hast du vom alten PC nichts mehr, was du noch verwenden könntest? Solltest ggfs. schauen, ob du nicht vielleicht ne größere SSD und/oder Festplatte nimmst, finde 128 GB bzw. 1 TB doch etwas knapp auf Dauer - wobei es zumindest bei der SSD halt stark drauf ankommt, wieviel Programme du neben Windows dort noch drauf haben willst.


----------



## Herbboy (27. Januar 2016)

Wenn du definitiv übertakten willst, dann nimm ruhig Skylake, weil der Aufpreis zu Haswell bei den OC-i7 nicht mehr groß ist. Ansonsten wären aber die Skylakes halt nicht nennenswert besser, daher wird auch heute noch für "preisbewusste" User Haswell zu Recht empfohlen    Und das RAM bringt da durchaus mehr als bei Haswell, aber zu viel sollte man da nicht "mehr" ausgeben. 100 statt 80 Euro für 3000er statt 2400er wäre aber noch okay. 

Bei der SSD lieber die non-pro, sondern die 850 Evo nehmen, da bekommst du fürs gleiche Geld 240GB und hast keinen für normale Nutzer relevanten Nachteil.  250GB Samsung 850 Evo 2.5" (6.4cm) SATA 6Gb/s TLC

Das Netzteil ist nen Tick "zu viel", aber es schadet auch nicht und bietet eine gute Qualität und Effizienz.


----------



## Blubbaa123 (18. März 2016)

So ich habe jetzt nochmal ein bisschen abgewartet und noch ein wenig umgestellt und bin jetzt auf dieses System gekommen:

https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...22105930b722127fff6c396e69bd04ac51a7403f14a79 


Habt ihr noch Verbesserungsvorschläge? Passt alles so wie es ist? Werde ich damit meinen Spass haben? 
Stimmt preis/leistungsmäßig alles?
Den würde ich so dann nämlich bestellen.

Liebe Grüße Blubber


----------



## Herbboy (18. März 2016)

Passt alles gut, du musst nur beim Gehäuse den mittleren Festplatten-Käfig entfernen, da die Sapphire ansonsten zu lang ist. Aber wenn du nicht grad 5 HDDs einbauen willst, ist das ja egal bzw sogar ganz gut, weil die Karte mehr Luft bekommt


----------



## Blubbaa123 (18. März 2016)

Danke Dir, habe bestellt!

Jetzt brauche ich noch einen Pc Monitor, kannst du welche empfehlen? Am besten bei Media Markt erhältlich!


----------



## Herbboy (18. März 2016)

Blubbaa123 schrieb:


> Danke Dir, habe bestellt!
> 
> Jetzt brauche ich noch einen Pc Monitor, kannst du welche empfehlen? Am besten bei Media Markt erhältlich!


 Preisklasse? Eher 24 oder 27 Zoll?


----------



## Blubbaa123 (18. März 2016)

Eher 27 Zoll, mehr als 400€ sollten es nicht sein


----------



## Dragnir (18. März 2016)

Ich nutze aktuell den hier: LG Monitor 27MP47HQ-P 27 Zoll Full-HD - Media Markt
27", IPS und bin ganz zufrieden, satte Farben, guter Kontrast, und dazu sehr günstig (200.-)

Ist natürlich nur meine Meinung


----------



## Herbboy (18. März 2016)

Jo, der wäre an sich schon nicht verkehrt. Wenn man das Budget ausreizen will, kommt noch der hier ins Spiel ASUS Monitor VG278HV 27 Zoll Full-HD - Media Markt  der hat 144Hz,w as für Gaming nett ist. Aber ansonsten hast du auch mit einem bei 60Hz für 200-300€ ein ganz gutes Bild.


----------



## Blubbaa123 (23. März 2016)

Mein Favorit ist der hier: SAMSUNG Monitor S27E500C 27 Zoll Full-HD - Media Markt
Ist curved fürs gaming gut oder sollte doch lieber ein platter Monitor ran? Was haltet ihr davon?

Ansonsten kämen noch die in Frage:
LG Monitor 27MP47HQ-P 27 Zoll Full-HD - Media Markt

SAMSUNG Monitor S27E390H 27 Zoll Full-HD - Media Markt

ASUS Monitor VX 279 Q 27 Zoll Full-HD - Media Markt

ASUS Monitor VX279H-W 27 Zoll Full-HD - Media Markt

SAMSUNG Monitor S27E391H 27 Zoll Full-HD - Media Markt

Ich möchte gerne ein schönes Bild haben, ohne schlieren, flackern etc.
Spielen tue ich sowohl mmos als auch shooter a la Battlefield4.

Danke für die Hilfe


----------



## Herbboy (23. März 2016)

Flackern hast du bei LCDs an sich eh nie, außer vlt von der Beleuchtung, wenn man SEHR genau drauf achtet. Ansonsten isses schwer zu sagen. "gut genug" sind mittlerweile auch recht günstige Monitore. Wenn du vlt. mal bei prad.de schaust: das ist ne gute Seite mit Monitor-Tests, vlt wurde von den Modellen da ja einer getestet?


----------

